# Fly Hook alternatives



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't live close to a fly shop that carries anything. The closest is Bass Pro Shop. Their selection is limited. I made a discovery today that is VERY helpful to me.

My most commonly used Fly Hook is a Gamakatsu SC15.
It is only available to me, if I order it and have to wait for it to come in. Well check this out...

















The silver one is a SC15.
The black on is a MUCH MORE COMMON to find Gamakatsu Drop Shot hook. Prices are the same basically, but I believe that even Walmart carries the drop shot hook. And to top it off there are a bunch of other companies that make a similar hook. The eye is turned up a little and the hook shank is a 1/16" shorter than the SC15. Both will do the job for sure.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

That difference in shank length may not look like much, but it's a ton when you are tying. That longer shank gives you sufficient room to tie materials on and balance everything out. An SC15 has a short shank as it is. That shorter hook will take some experimenting to make sure your flies ride correctly on the line. 

Also, stick with good hooks: Gamakatsu, Daichi, Tiemco. The minor savings is not worth using that dull Mustad crap.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

I am not saying that it will work for every pattern, but, I bet that there are tons that will do greatly.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I haven't had an issues with my stainless Mustads. I have had a Gama bend straight though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

From my experience any hook will work so long as it is not offset. If it is, then it will never swim right.


----------



## tkennedy5823 (Nov 26, 2012)

Gamakatsu SC15 is a very common hook used for tarpon fishing. Extra strong hook made from carbon steel, thus the SC designation. You can get a box of 100 for around $35. on Ebay.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

I mostly use the B10s but will buy the mustad 3407's from time to time. Not near as sharp tho!


----------



## tkennedy5823 (Nov 26, 2012)

I always crush the barb and do a quick sharpening with file anyways. A quick check for sharpness is to run the hook point across your thumbnail. If it drags or skips, the point is dull.


----------



## sbinckes (Dec 25, 2012)

I mostly use Gamakatsu SL12s and Tiemco 600SP - the latter being a beast of a hook.
I have never quite worked out how manufacturers size them though and the two below are a classic example of this...










Hook choice is a very personal thing and if one type has let you down in the past you never really forget it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

been using the mustad fly hooks and really like them. They are near impossible to bend unlike the sc15's


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I use the Gamakatsu B10S. I've only had one break, and it was on Dan with a nice Mosquito Lagoon red, but it was rusted out. I sometimes use the Mustad 3407's but they're horrible. They rust out after a single use, and are super dull. The 34007's are better, but I still prefer the sharpness of the B10s's. I also use the Gamakatsu SL12's.


----------

